# Tamarind



## nicklord1 (Oct 14, 2008)

hi a recipe says  use tamarind pulp but i only have paste  will it still work

cheers


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes.  The paste saves you soaking the tamarind and working out the pulp.


----------



## nicklord1 (Oct 14, 2008)

so how much paste would i need  as equivalent to pulp


----------



## nicklord1 (Oct 15, 2008)

do i need less or more.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 15, 2008)

Try a one for one sub.


----------



## thymeless (Oct 15, 2008)

The paste is usually diluted with water. There should be mixing instructions on the package. Use that ratio to figure out how much to mix up, often smaller amounts than the instructions are written for so you'll be doing some math.


----------



## attie (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't think there would be much if any difference in the flavour intensity between the paste and the pulp really, just my thoughts.
---
Our favourite drink when we were kids, go pick the tamarinds, peel them and soak them in hot water and sugar, no cordial in those days.


----------



## nicklord1 (Oct 16, 2008)

where you born attie


----------



## attie (Oct 16, 2008)

nicklord1 said:


> where you born attie


I was born in Bowen, North Queensland, Australia, I think this link will take you there.
bowen queensland - Google Maps

Yep, it works, out to right is part of the Great Barrier Reef where we go fishing weather permitting


----------



## geonerd20 (Nov 9, 2008)

I prefer the tamarind pulp or extract as compared to the tamarind paste.  I think that the tamarind paste is extremely sour, while the tamarind extract has a more nuanced taste - a mix of sweet, sour, and slightly salty.  Here are instructions to prepare tamarind extract:

Buy semi-processed tamarind from either an East Indian or Asian (Vietnamese or Thai) store.  The tamarind is usually sold as a slab - about 1 in. by 5 in. by 4 in., and wrapped in plastic shrinkwrap.

Cut out a 1.5in. by 1.5 in. piece.  Soak in 1 cup of water and nuke in the microwave for about 30 secs.  Make sure that the liquid does not boil over.

Remove and allow to stand for an hour.  When cool, use your fingers to knead/massage the pulp.  At this point, the liquid should be medium to dark brown.  Continue the kneading until there are only few lumps left.

Strain over a medium fine sieve.  Discard the solids retained on the sieve.  Collect and use the extract.

Hope this helps.  If you need links for online sources for tamarind, please leave a note in the forum and I will list a few sources.


----------



## PieSusan (Nov 9, 2008)

I have bought tamarind syrup in a Middle Eastern (Arab) grocery store. I needed it for an Epicurious recipe appetizer. So, one can find tamarind in many forms. I am not sure how to sub one form for the other and would probably search for what the recipe called for.


----------

